# FM transmitter for broadcasting within the church



## Nebrexan (Dec 18, 2014)

We're considering buying a small FM transmitter to broadcast the service to nursery workers and others around the church on Sunday morning. Has anyone done something like this? We've located one with a 3-mile range -- will it cause interference problems in the neighborhood (houses are right across the street)? Our church's area is a little less than 300'x300'.


----------



## chuckd (Dec 18, 2014)

Depending on the frequency, you may require an FCC license for that kind of range. Can you post the product?

Have you considered a stereo and hard wiring the speakers?


----------



## jambo (Dec 18, 2014)

You will require a licence to broadcast on FM frequency. Would it not be easier to install a sound system with speakers in the relevant rooms?


----------



## Edward (Dec 18, 2014)

Low Power FM (LPFM) Radio
Low Power FM (LPFM) Radio | FCC.gov

Seems like a bit of overkill to reach the nursery. Have you considered a few hundred feet of speaker wire, a staple gun, and a small speaker? Or perhaps a baby monitor (also available with video these days). Or, a bit more work, and use a wifi router to set up a network?


----------

